# Anyone own at the Peninsula?



## Avery (Sep 18, 2006)

My peak Peninsula did extremely well last year (as I would hope a GC peak week would). Does anyone have any recent experience? I am trying to decide whether to deposit my 2008 week....

thanks,
Avery


----------



## tedk (Sep 18, 2006)

i own a week 14, this is a peak week.
              ted


----------



## Avery (Sep 18, 2006)

tedk said:
			
		

> i own a week 14, this is a peak week.
> ted



Have you deposited it with RCI? How's it trading?


----------



## tedk (Sep 19, 2006)

yes it is with rci. most trades that are showing up on boards im seeing.
               ted


----------

